# white dutch clover



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

It does in my area if sown and established in late winter or very early spring.
It fades when hot weather arrives only to return in the fall.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

It does here. Germination rate can be poor.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

It also spreads from a rizome root system. It's great stuff.

Camp


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Camp9 said:


> It also spreads from a rizome root system. It's great stuff.
> 
> Camp


Can its roots be cut (by disking or something) to increase the number of individual plants?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I think tillage would just cause a flush of annual weeds that would shoot up and shade the clover, which is the worst thing for it(except maybe drought). I would just mow it and avoid nitrogen fertilizer. Maybe some P or K though, depending on a soil test.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

dcross said:


> I think tillage would just cause a flush of annual weeds that would shoot up and shade the clover, which is the worst thing for it(except maybe drought). I would just mow it and avoid nitrogen fertilizer. Maybe some P or K though, depending on a soil test.


Yep, right on the money. keep it mowed tight. The best places that we have dutch clover is in over grazed pastures, which in our case were over grazing to promote the dutch clover. p and k can help, but you really have to watch that you don't promote the other plants that can choke it out. 

Camp


----------



## Dubuquer (Jun 1, 2009)

Should I plant my clover seed now in North GA or wait until the last frost free date April 10?


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Dubuquer said:


> Should I plant my clover seed now in North GA or wait until the last frost free date April 10?


I would plant it now it will take a little frost. Some people in the northern states just throw it out on the snow.


----------

